# What are you guys wearing for viking outfits?



## Pickler (Apr 15, 2020)

I got the helm, armor shoes, and chainmail shirt. What pants and accessories work with this fit?


----------



## John Wick (Apr 15, 2020)

Pastel stilettos and mermaid hat.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 15, 2020)

Pickler said:


> I got the helm, armor shoes, and chainmail shirt. What pants and accessories work with this fit?




There's actually a "Viking Top". It's got a scale mail vest and a short cape on the back. My husband wears it pretty regularly with his Viking helmet.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 15, 2020)

Yeah that's the one, that's what I meant by chainmail. There just aren't any metal pants to go along with the look, it seems. I'd even take some type of leather chaps, but I don't know if there are ant.


----------



## Raz (Apr 15, 2020)

You can use a viking top and ancient boots. If you're going to wear pants, the regular black slacks will do the trick. 

I'm actually curious to see if the horned cap - the standard cap from the first game - is available in NH.


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 15, 2020)

I would probably go for the dark brown chinos or tweed pants.
Hopefully the boots cover up the pant cuffs so you just kindof get a non-conflicting pop of color/interest.

For accessories I feel like maybe the leaf would work well? I can't think of any other accessories that arent automatically Too Modern to fit, except maybe the "messy food" items.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 17, 2020)

I went with the grass skirt, actually. The colors work well and it seems suitable for a barbarian.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 17, 2020)

I've been wearing the Torn Pants with it


----------



## Pickler (Apr 17, 2020)

KitchenWhisk said:


> I've been wearing the Torn Pants with it


That makes sense. I havent found them yet.


----------

